# What is the best way to increase power?



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I've heard arguments back and fourth between super charging/turbo and just upgrading engine parts.

Just wondering what you guys think....


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It depends on how much you want to spend and how and where you want the power.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

AlanSr said:


> I've heard arguments back and fourth between super charging/turbo and just upgrading engine parts.
> 
> Just wondering what you guys think....


Superchargers . Turbo Chargers and engine upgrades all have their ups and downs and price tags to go along with it. If you don't plan on racing your car at the track just get a few engine mods. If racing at the track is your main goal . Go with forced induction and engine mods. There ar a lot of cars out there making big HP numbers but they never see track time and are reduced to spending all their time in the land of 55-65 MPH speed limits. No need to put a ton of HP into a engine and have it as a Dyno Queen


----------



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

Turbos are flat out amazing., They are easy on motors, completely silent and inactive during cruising, and have much higher resale value. I love the feeling on the boost coming on and the car just running sidways from 100 mph rollons with the turbos. So smooth and controllable.

But some like superchargers better too. If you DIY, turbos are cheaper bang for the buck by far.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not looking to run it on a track or anything like that but I would like some power when I have a cobra or one of the new camaros pull up next to me

Don't super chargers and turbos shorten the life of the engine?


----------



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

Turbos will not lower the life of the engine untill your in boost, off boost it is 100% reliable as stock. I have made over 300 1/4 mile runs with 19 psi (800+ rwhp) on a stock aluminum block with studs, pistons, and rods to hold the extra power.
I have heard of many running 550 rwhp on stock motors for years.


----------



## Jeff Hume (Aug 28, 2008)

I've always been a big fan of boost super charging or turbo charging if installed correctly and tuned correctly in a given application--- no problem


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

nitrorocket said:


> Turbos will not lower the life of the engine untill your in boost, off boost it is 100% reliable as stock. I have made over 300 1/4 mile runs with 19 psi (800+ rwhp) on a stock aluminum block with studs, pistons, and rods to hold the extra power.
> I have heard of many running 550 rwhp on stock motors for years.


Do you run 19lbs of boost on the street?? Or just at the track?


----------



## nitrorocket (Aug 25, 2008)

The street, 19 lbs with 8.1:1 compression and 93 octane fuel. I only make a couple passes at the track and always had some issue that I never made a solid pass. The only solid passes I hasd were with 10 lbs of boost. The car trapped 130 mph. 
With 19 lbs, I blew a torque converter, changed that, then I ran out of gear with the 3.42's. It scared me, I did not expect to hit the rev limiter, thought I blew the engine or something. I let off and was on the brakes going through the traps still at 138 mph!! Pretty fun stuff...


----------



## GOFASTGTO (Aug 19, 2008)

AlanSr said:


> I've heard arguments back and fourth between super charging/turbo and just upgrading engine parts.
> 
> Just wondering what you guys think....


You need to plan for what you want in the end. Bold ons are nice but the cast alum. parts of the LS2 will wear out over time.I run a procharger F1A at 18 lbs boost.I kept just the block and did a bottom build up.I ended up with a 402ci forged stroker.Look at what you want (hp/toque),cost,and what you want to run strip /road race/or just street.Good luck!


----------



## Mertz Performance (Sep 3, 2008)

Even if you go with a little procharger p1sc with water/meth injection you should make about 475-500 horse depending if its auto or stick and its reliable and also gets good mileage


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Bolt-on's:

Basic upgrades would be an intake, headers, exhaust, and a good tune. It'll sound nice, run better, won't blow your mind in regards to hp made, but also be fair on your wallet. Expect anywhere from 35-75hp depending on parts, and tune.

Next would be headwork... no, not the saturday night special you solicit from a woman of questionable character... but valves, springs, cams, throttle body, intake manifold. You'll be spending some more cash, but now we're starting to make some serious hp. With the above mods, 100hp gains can be had, depending on setup. 

IMO anyone tearing up the bottom end.... start looking for a used LS7. It'll be cheaper, more reliable, and make just as much hp in NA form. The only excuse for building a bottom end, would be an insane chemical oxidizer (NO2)/mechanical supercharger/turbocharger. Unless you're planning single digit 1/4 passes, don't even bother. Again, my opinion, so don't bother msgs, posts disagreeing. I wouldn't do it, I wouldn't recommend it. Respect the 1st ammendment and let's leave it there. Bottom jobs are for serious race motors. Not the common enthusiast or street vehicle. You'll be making so much more power if the bottom end is a problem, that driving it on a street will be nearly impossible, probably illegal to boot. HP made no NA motors with all that work... 500-600 rwhp. FI... god only knows.

Turbo's and Centrifugal S/C's: Great $ per HP value. Needs new exhaust plumbing and excellent tuning (Turbo). A/F ratios that aren't set properly will result in catastrophic engine failure, but HP levels are set by your wallet and strength of internal components. You will notice lag, on both Cent S/C's and Turbo's, and can be unnerving, especially on a street, or any scenario with limited traction. You really don't want that kick when turning either, so unless you like drag racing, I'd stay away. If you live 1320, own cologne that smells like Nitro-methanol, these might be for you.

Root's Blower: Great for Street driven vehicles. Ton's of torque, fun to drive, and controllable. Excellent for autocross, and track events.... but not very good in 1/4. You'll spin off the line, and not make as much power as a turbo/Cent S/C. Furthermore, as speeds climb, you'll feel your car making less power. You'll notice some hp drop off, as rev's climb, and triple digit territory will find you being outgunned by the former. The pulley can only spin so fast, and is becoming less efficient as rpms rise, due to the heat generated by the compression of the air. The former will almost always offer optional intercooler/charge cooler setups. Roots blowers..... well there is always the possibility, and people do make them, but you'd be better of going another route if you're pushing the performance envelope of a roots style blower.

Bottom line is what you're into. I'd personally say do it all in one shot. Screw piecing it together, it's a huge headache, and you might end up with parts that don't work well with one another, resulting in less power, if not compatability issues. Also, you're likely not saving any money. Go to a reputable shop, and they'll be able to work a deal on a package of parts/labor.

Either build an NA monster or throw a Roots style blower on it (maggie) if you're into street/track events. HP gains are usually around 100-150 rwhp.

NO2 is by far the cheapest way to make an extra 100hp, but it's only good in higher gears, higher speeds, and when going straight. 100 extra hp in 1st are pretty much useless, unless you've got an amazing suspension. (back to this important tid-bit) HP gains are 75-250.

Cent S/C's and Turbo's, amazing 1/4 tools, or if you're into breaking the sound barrier. Want to chase down that Ferrari or punk that lambo... this is your ticket. HP gains = $$$.

Now, more important than the above will be your means of getting that power to the ground. Depending on your suspension setup, you'll be pushed in one direction or another. A pedders Track package will be amazing on road-courses, canyons, etc... if paired with NA/Roots build. The other options may not work as well, as you'll have a hard time launching, or controlling the power.

Drag bags will make you the king of your local 1320, and allow you to catapult off the line, maybe even time travel, but don't cry when you're getting out cornered/out braked by a host of slower cars.

So... what are you really into?


----------

